# Public darkroom?



## PhotographyIsConfusing (Feb 5, 2009)

Are there darkrooms that can be rented out or used publicly?


----------



## compur (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, a few.  Not nearly as many as there used to be. Check yellow pages
under darkroom rental.


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 8, 2009)

Also contact local universities to see if the photography program has darkroom space for rent.


----------

